# A big hello from the UK.



## catseyes (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello everybody,
My name is Carol,I live in Leeds in the UK.
I have had Cats in my home for as long as I can remember  
I have 3 Cats so I think Its time I introduce them to you:
First we have Ginge,He is 12yrs old.









This is Sadie and she is 11yrs old and is the Sister of Ginge.









And last but by no means least we have Patch,she is 8yrs old and Daughter of Sadie and Niece of Ginge,She also likes eating Crisps(Chips).









We've got quite a little family going here  .

Looking forward to getting to know you all.
Carol.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Carol, and welcome to the forum 

I'm Mike, the butler/can-opener and man-friday for the Jellicle Tribe, living in Mammoth Cave KY in the US. You have a truly beautiful brood of cats....I have a little crisps eater too. The Hobo has gotten quite good at stealing them.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Carol! I saw your kitties' pictures in the Test Forum. Lovely! Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the beautiful furrys!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Carol and cute kitties!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those are some very lovely and plump kitties. Welcome aboard Carol & enjoy the site :wink:


----------



## Chucky The Cat (Dec 19, 2003)

*welcome!!*

Welcome; your cats are beautiful. That is so cute about the crisps.  

Hope you enjoy the forum!

Jackie


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome Carol, Ginge, Sadie, & Patch!  Welcome to the Cat Forum. Pretty kitties.


----------

